# Healthy eating recipes



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure some on your must have some nice healthy eating recipes

post um here


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I make a good pasta carbonara which doesn't have any fat in - great if you like the carbs but don't want the cream!  I used to eat it when doing Slimming World when on the green/carb days.

Tiny bit of olive oil, onions sliced, red pepper sliced, mushrooms, bacon (cut fat off)
Boil spaghetti
Mix all together once cooked then crack 2 eggs over and stir well until the egg has cooked on the hot pasta. (2 eggs if portion for 2 people is about right)
It should have a slightly creamy consistency.
Add some parmesan cheese if you want but adds extra fat - although flavour is good.
Sometimes I put some tabasco sauce in too for flavour.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

VEGETABLE CURRY

POINTS® approx 4 – Serves 2

Preparation time: 20 minutes
Cooking time: 30 minutes
Freezing: not recommended

Ingredients

fry light oil
1 small onion, sliced
1 small garlic clove, crushed
250g mushrooms, quartered
¼ medium butternut squash peeled, de-seeded and cut into chunks
450ml (16 fl oz) hot vegetable stock
1 red pepper, de-seeded and chopped
1 small courgette, sliced
½ small cauliflower, broken into florets
50g (1¾ oz) baby corn, halved
1½ tablespoons curry paste (Pataks Rogan Josh is tasty)
1 tablespoon cornflour, blended with 2-3 tablespoons of water 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper


Spray a large saucepan with oil and add the onion.  Sauté gently for about 3-4 minutes until softened.  Add the garlic and mushrooms and cook for another minute.

Add the butternut squash and vegetable stock to the pan.  Bring to the boil and then reduce the heat.  Add all the remaining vegetables and stir in the curry paste.  Cook for about 15 minutes so that the vegetables are tender yet retain some ‘bite’.

Stir the blended cornflour into the curry and cook for a few minutes until thickened.  Taste and season with salt and pepper if needed.

(This is a WW recipe which I have tailored to my taste.  You can change most of the ingredients but the butternut and cauliflower are the main part of the curry, remember to add any points if you include veggies that have points)

It really is yummy - Bon apetite!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mexican Chilli Chicken

2 chicken breasts (6 Points)

Fry light olive oil spray
1 packet flavourful mexican chilli chicken (1 point)
1 onion
1 green pepper
tin chopped toms
1 tbs tom puree
1/4 pt water

Fry chicken until brown
Add packet of mexican chilli mix and fry for 30 secs
Add the rest of the ingredients, bring to boil and cook for 10 mins

Point value 7

You can add more chicken and share with someone


----------

